# Neuartige ergonomische Tastatur vorgestellt



## Skysnake (5. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Tomsguide.com berichtet über die völlig neuartige ergonomische Tastatur von SmartFish Technologies, welche in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Orthopedie Krankenhaus "Hospital for Special Surgery in New Work City" ein System entwickelt hat, welches besonders schonend für die Hände sein soll.

Die neue Tastatur sieht auf den ersten Blick sehr ähnlich aus wie alle bisherigen ergonomischen Tastaturen. Der echte Clou ist aber erst im Betrieb zu sehen, denn die Tastatur registriert die Schreibfrequenz des Useres und verändert aufgrund dieser Messung in periodischen Abständen die Position der Tastatur durch ein verschieben der beiden Tastaturhälften in der Horizontalen oder ein Kippen der ganzen Tastatur.

Ihr könnt euch das nicht so richtig vorstellen, dann schaut euch den letzten Abschnitt dieses YouTube Videos an.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOIxD0rN44I

Quelle:World's Most Intelligent Keyboard now Shipping​


----------



## Seven (5. Januar 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht wie die Leute mit diesen Dinger schreiben können.  Ich empfinde sie als total umbequem. Mit meiner "normalen" Tastatur habe ich keine Probleme


----------



## Skysnake (5. Januar 2011)

Naja, das Ding hier wird dich dann sicher um den Verstand bringen, denn es bewegt sich ja sogar noch beim schreiben


----------



## SaKuL (5. Januar 2011)

Logitech Wave, von Microsoft gabs auch mal son Ding und dieses hier wird auch nich der größte Wurf sein.
Noch dazu ists saumäßig hässlich, finde ich...


----------



## khepp242 (5. Januar 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so effektiv ist. Und teuer ist's wahrscheinlich auch noch...


----------



## GTA 3 (5. Januar 2011)

Wer seine Arme weiter strecken will, nur zu!


----------



## montecuma (5. Januar 2011)

Hatte auch noch nie ein Problem mit normalen Tastaturen... vielleicht ist es für echte Vielschreiber ja doch besser, aber ich kenne eigentlich niemanden, der eine nicht ergonomische Tastatur hat und über Schmerzen in der linken Hand klagt. Ergonomische Mäuse hat hingegen fast jeder und die haben oft dann trotzdem Probleme an der Maushand


----------



## knarf0815 (6. Januar 2011)

das bewegt sich beim schreiben da wird das tippen für mich nicht einfacher


----------



## muckelpupp (6. Januar 2011)

Testen würde ich sie trotzdem gerne. Muss aber sagen, dass ich mit meiner _Microsoft Arc_ schon sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (6. Januar 2011)

Die erste richtige ergonomische Tastatur war glaube ich die MicroSoft Natural, n Freund von Mir mußte sich genau diese unter allen Umständen kaufen.
Schon als ich das MistDing vor mir sah, ahnet ich nichts Gutes.
Ich konnte mit dieser Tastatur nicht einen Brief erstellen, habs aufgegeben...
Mein Kollege war da härter im nehmen und hat diese, dann erst nach einem halben Jahr und mit Handgelenksschmerzen von Seinem PC verbannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kommt eine die sich in verschiedene Richtungen bewegt???
Mich würde das erst recht stören!!! 

Seit Jahren arbeite ich mit meiner Cherry G83 hab keine Probleme und bin zufrieden...


----------



## Skysnake (6. Januar 2011)

Bei uns hat sich die Anatomie halt schon angepasst. Evolution halt 

Sowas brauchen nur Leute die noch mit Handschrift aufgewachsen sind


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (7. Januar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei uns hat sich die Anatomie halt schon angepasst. Evolution halt
> 
> Sowas brauchen nur Leute die noch mit Handschrift aufgewachsen sind



Frei nach dem Motto: Der Klügere gibt nach


----------

